
Real Life Go Benchmarking - twotwotwo
https://kev.inburke.com/kevin/real-life-go-benchmarking/
======
twotwotwo
Key bit: "I was able to improve the performance of log15 by about 30% for some
common code paths, and reduce memory allocations as well. I was not expecting
this, but I also found a way to speed up JSON encoding in the Go standard
library by about 20%!" But the fun is reading exactly how. :)

